# Suche nette Leute aus Kassel!



## eracuter84 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich in nächster Zeit oft in Kassel sein werde und wenn ich einen guten Job finde, bald ich Kassel wohnen werde. Suche ich jetzt nette Leute mit denen man sein Hobby teilen kann.
Ich bin erst dabei richtig los zulegen und mein können aufzubauen, mein Interessen liegen in Trails/Abfahrten und nicht allzu schwierigen bergauf Fahrten.

Mein Aktuelles Bike Bulls Comp 4500 mit Modifikationen.
(hält auch Trails im Harz aus) 
Spare aber grade damit ich mir nächste Saison ein neues zulegen kann.

Würde es spitze finden hier einige Leute zu finden, die mich mit in ihren Kreis aufnehmen und mit mir die Gegend unsicher machen.



M.f.G.
Eracuter84


----------



## Baby Taxi (2. Juli 2009)

In Kassel gibt es keine netten Leute ;-)

benutz mal die Suche, es gibt hier im Forum schon eine Gruppe die regelmäßig in KS und Umgebung fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsprint (1. August 2009)

@taxi
mit so sprüchen nette leute finden??


----------



## Baby Taxi (1. August 2009)

@bergsprint: ...der Spruch war ja nicht um sonst mit einem ";-)" versehen. Es gibt viele nette Biker in und um KS. und einige findet man ja hier im Forum. Wie geschrieben mit der Suchfunktion findet man ja auch den einen oder anden Beitrag aus der Region !!

@eracuter84: wo genau bist du in WOB beheimatet ?? Fallersleben oder Vorsfelde oder ... ich bin früher oft zwischen Rabenberg und Detmerode gefahren, bzw. Richtung Tankumsee 


Gruß Andy


Gruß Andy


----------



## eracuter84 (4. August 2009)

wohne sogar direkt Rabenberg!


----------



## Baby Taxi (4. August 2009)

Ich habe bis vor 15Jahren in Fallersleben bzw. Sülfeld gewohnt. Deshalb kenne noch so ein paar Strecken. Also in Kassel gibt es ein paar MTBler, mit denen du sicherlich fahren kannst !!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6190243#post6190243


----------

